# J.O.A.D coaches....whats your thoughts?



## MN Archery Guy (Jun 17, 2015)

At what age do you allow to join a J.O.A.D program? My daughter is in a J.O.A.D program and my son who just turned 6 is begging me to take him. I've had him shooting for 7 months now. I feel he can follow the rules and whistle commands. He can actually hit the target better than some of the older kids in my daughter's group. So what's everyone's opinions? Thanks!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

We start at 8. Being he is your son and you have been able to spend the one on one time can make a huge difference. But, if a child has the discipline and the ability - I am all for it. My biggest thing is retention of what is taught.

Also on the USA Archery website it states "Ages 8 to 20".


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

As a rule we say age 8 is best.
This is also the recommended age set by USA Archery. Not a hard rule but rather a guideline.

I have let younger kids into our Explore Archery classes with mixed results. Sometimes they do fine, other times they complain about the bow being heavy or lose attention.

Safety is my first concern, ALWAYS. If the child knows the rules, can stay focused on the task at hand and not be disruptive, then by all means, join in.


----------

